# Best alternative to RODI



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am just starting a new tank (again) and used to have an RODI but don't really have the room in my new place... 

What's the best alternative regarding tap water? How "bad" is it?

Jeremy


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the answer depends on if you plan on running a reef tank or not. If you want corals then you'll have a real hard time keeping parameters in check. Even forgetting nitrates and heavy metals, our local water is very high in calcium and alkalinity. Once you add your salt to it, the numbers are gonna be much too high to control properly. In that case, picking up RO water from The Water Store is a great option and pretty cheap ($2.25 per 5 gallon). 

If going fish only, just use conditioner like Prime and have a great time


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

What size tank? If it's a nano you could just buy the water but a big tank definitely get RODI system. I have a 20gal long mixed reef and use tap water that I run through Brita water filter jugs (2-3 times), and everything is growing just fine calcium is 425 magnesium 1450 and yes alkalinity is very high 14.5.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*RODI or not.*

When you say "the water store" what/ where is that?
It's going to be a 14g reef, so water quality is important. But evaporation will be relatively small (compared to my last 72g bow) I'm expecting a gallon or so a week (depending on season) plus water changes..



littletnklvr said:


> What size tank? If it's a nano you could just buy the water but a big tank definitely get RODI system. I have a 20gal long mixed reef and use tap water that I run through Brita water filter jugs (2-3 times), and everything is growing just fine calcium is 425 magnesium 1450 and yes alkalinity is very high 14.5.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

jeremyan7 said:


> When you say "the water store" what/ where is that?
> It's going to be a 14g reef, so water quality is important. But evaporation will be relatively small (compared to my last 72g bow) I'm expecting a gallon or so a week (depending on season) plus water changes..


 I don't know about "the water store" but Big Al's might still carry RO water.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

jeremyan7 said:


> When you say "the water store" what/ where is that?
> It's going to be a 14g reef, so water quality is important. But evaporation will be relatively small (compared to my last 72g bow) I'm expecting a gallon or so a week (depending on season) plus water changes..


Walmart, Canadian Tire


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> Walmart, Canadian Tire


 ? What's here?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Distilled water from a grocery store would be be the best replacement to RODI. it should also be 0 TDS whereas RO likely won't be 0.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> ? What's here?


Yes they have R/O there, Walmart is usually near the cash where the vending/game machines are. I think it was $3.90 for 5 gallons, dont' quote me on that price it's been over 3 years since I used walmart R/O.

Canadian Tire is usually at the entrance or was it the exit I dont' remember. I do remember it was coin operated though so you can just get your water and go unlike walmart where you fill it than line up and pay....


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

jeremyan7 said:


> When you say "the water store" what/ where is that?
> It's going to be a 14g reef, so water quality is important. But evaporation will be relatively small (compared to my last 72g bow) I'm expecting a gallon or so a week (depending on season) plus water changes..


https://www.waterstoresgroup.com/store-locator.php

It's a store that only sells water. They have RO (not RODI) water available in 5 gallon jugs.

If you top off with tap, you're gonna have a hard time due to accumulation of minerals. You could also try distilled water by the gallon from Walmart.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

On second thought... I'm just going to buy a smaller RODI system and hook it to the sink (and leave it under the sink.). It's not worth risking it for a reef..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

jeremyan7 said:


> On second thought... I'm just going to buy a smaller RODI system and hook it to the sink (and leave it under the sink.). It's not worth risking it for a reef..


You might want to consider saving yourself the money and the hassle.

RO water is overrated.

Toronto tap water is moderately hard, which means its calcium hardness is about 60-120 mg/L. Sea water, in comparison, typically has a calcium hardness of 1000 mg/L. So tap water hardness has a negligible effect on your reef water.

I'm not sure what you think you'd be risking here. Sure, tap water has silicates, but diatom blooms are temporary, and once you get past the algae phase, there is no evidence that tap water causes more problems than RO water. Silicates are actually required for the production of cell structural materials.

The key to a successful reef tank is not fancy and expensive equipment, it's patience. Keep the big factors (nutrients, salinity, light, and flow) constant, and let nature take its course.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

solarz said:


> You might want to consider saving yourself the money and the hassle.
> 
> RO water is overrated.
> 
> ...


 That's good to know because I always use tap water.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> That's good to know because I always use tap water.


Same here.

Logically, an aquarium is just a box. What you put in there stays in there until you take it out. The amount of trace nutrients from tap water is negligible compared to the amount of nutrients in the food you feed.

If you can keep nutrients from food in check, you can keep nutrients from tap water in check.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Why screw around with thousands of dollars of livestock? If you dont start with a solid foundation it's bound to fail. With anything. Including reef tanks. 

Yes patience is definitely an important factor but it's probably a good idea to do it right the first time. I would never use tap water for a reef tank. It's hard enough to keep a little tiny part of the ocean in box stable, why make it more difficult?

RO/DI is a key component to this hobby. In my opinion of course. And that is what has worked best for me


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Why screw around with thousands of dollars of livestock? If you dont start with a solid foundation it's bound to fail. With anything. Including reef tanks.
> 
> Yes patience is definitely an important factor but it's probably a good idea to do it right the first time. I would never use tap water for a reef tank. It's hard enough to keep a little tiny part of the ocean in box stable, why make it more difficult?
> 
> RO/DI is a key component to this hobby. In my opinion of course. And that is what has worked best for me


With all due respect, mmatt, the OP says he's setting up a 14G tank. I seriously doubt he's going to put thousands of dollars of livestock in there.

I mean sure, if you have a tank with super expensive corals and fishes, then the cost of an RO/DI is justifiable. However, not all of us spend that much money on livestock. I myself barely have 100$ worth of livestock in my 50G.

I think it's important to keep a sense of perspective. The typical response in the reefing community seems to be "why risk it?". Experimentation seems to be almost frowned upon.

Everyone's tank is different. There are so many factors at play, you could set up two tanks in the exact same way, and get completely different results. For myself, the most important thing is the learning experience. Try different things, but understand why they work or don't work.

For example, I don't even test water parameters anymore, not even when cycling. For my current tank, I just looked at the progression of algae. I didn't have any fishes yet, so I knew that nutrient levels were limited. I just waited until the first algae explosion to introduce CUC. I waited until my cyano had completely disappeared before adding my first fish. I keep my stocking level low, and don't use a skimmer.

I can do this and be successful because I learned from my previous failures.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

So. I've chosen. I got a small scale moderately inexpensive 5 stage RODI that attaches to the slop sink for under $200. If I were buying water, it would pay for itself in about 2 years. My tank won't have paired long fin Perculas in a red rosetip anemone... but.. I will have a bunch of corals and fish, so.. i'll give it a whirl.. I'm used to working with RODI anyway.. so .. case closed. I plan on setting up the tank end of the month..


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

No offense taken. I kinda forgot about the 14gal part. But like I said at the end of my post, that was just my opinion and what has worked best for me. And generally what I have seen in this hobby is as soon as your first tank is up and running you want bigger. And more. Lol 

OP congrats on the set up make sure you post some pics once your up and running. And welcome to your new addiction.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hehehe. I have had a 72g a 20g and a 2.2g PICO before. I have a reasonable idea what I'm getting into. I just wasn't sure if I could live without RODI (and I just went for it) so I don't have to.. Prolly for the best.. I'll start a thread about building the tank up for those interested..


----------

